# Hawaii, Big Island -- dinghy/cat rental?



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Are there any businesses or hotels that still rent small sailboats on the Big Island? I'll be there in early December and would love to get in a few hours of fun sailing. I'm aware that bareboat charters for keel boats are very uncommon in Hawaii, but was hoping to find a couple of hours of time on a something small.

I haven't been able to come up with much on internet searches.

I'd also be interested in recommendations for sailing outfits on the Big Island which do actually sail their boats instead of just motoring or motor sailing them. We haven't had much luck with this on previous Hawaiian trips. 

thanks,
alex


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the closest thing that I've found, but I found it too late to take advantage of it:
Aloha Sailing LLC

It looks like $200 will get you a 2 month membership with this sailing club and unlimited access to their boats during that time. I'll probably look into signing up for this next time I'm on the Big Island.


----------

